# Racing in Cleveland Ohio



## Breezin454 (Jan 16, 2001)

Sailing/Racing crew opportunity in Cleveland, Ohio. Breezin' is a J/30 sailboat that races PHRF out of downtown Cleveland. Looking for crew to join us on Wednesdays, Sundays club racing plus Saturday/Sundays local regattas. Experience great but not necessary. See our website at breezin.galaska.net or Breezin Sailing Team to check us out.


----------



## jbutler11 (Jun 10, 2018)

If you still race, I am new to sailing but I am in Cleveland and willing to learn!


----------

